# St Andrew park or pier



## M80 (Aug 16, 2015)

I've caught big reds on the jeti in st Andrew park on top water in June. Can I still do that in August or are they gone. I would like my 12 year old boy to experience this but don't want to waste my time. Are the any good fishing off the piers. Thanks


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 17, 2015)

Normally they can be caught in August. I just got back yesterday and the fishing all week was probably the worst I have seen in a long time. The water is extremely hot and has turned the bite off. This time last year the reds were in the shallows by the hundreds and were pretty easy to catch. I bet I didn't see 20 all week of the City last week. I saw 4-5 kings caught all week and I didn't even see one come up on my baits. A few very small spanish were around.

I saw some pictures from the jetties a week ago and they were catching some nice reds there. I believe you should be able to find a few.


----------



## M80 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks buddy for the info.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 17, 2015)

There are some big grouper living in those jetty rocks,but getting them out after you hook one is mighty hard to do.Freeline a live bait and hang on!


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 6, 2015)

I am going in Oct. and hope to fish on the Gulf side pier some will like to try the jetties there too .Where is the jetties at ,in the park.


----------



## Russ@R&R (Sep 15, 2015)

Yep, the jetties are in St. Andrews State Park.


----------



## RudySmith (Sep 15, 2015)

I dive there, and if you fish the edge of the rocks, it's a sandy bottom and there are occasional schools of redfish that swim parallel to it.


----------



## RudySmith (Sep 15, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> There are some big grouper living in those jetty rocks,but getting them out after you hook one is mighty hard to do.Freeline a live bait and hang on!



Big sheepshead too, but good luck getting them out of the rocks.


----------

